# Using Matches effectively



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am usually kind of casual about Matches and Sho 'n Go's. But ...
Faelan is preparing for Utility  

To date, I have worked one of 2 exercises plus entering the ring, stepping off with attention etc at matches and scent articles of course. 

So, how do you all use Matches, Sho n Gos etc. Do you enter multiple runs and concentrate on 1 or 2 things each run? Do you do a run thru to see where the weak areas might be? Do you start with a complete run thru and then use additional runs to work on weak areas or maybe even use additional runs to work on strong areas to create positive ring associations and practice the weaker areas during other training?

Do you ask for things that should not happen but might (stewards eating at th etable and setting out the articles with 'attractive' hands etc).

Faelan has gone 3 for 3 for all of his obedience and rally titles and I would really like to help him continue this streak LOL but Utility is a whole new game....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon, I try to use the ring like a trial.. BUT.. will help when needed and set out his dowels for the go outs..I train the entire utility sequence. I want him to get used to the look of things.. and the time it takes..


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm one who usually will go in the 1st time like a trial, see how it goes and then work on any issues that pop up in my next turn. I do a minimum of 2 max 4 runs per dog per match.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Depends on how close we are to showing. If I know there's a weak spot we've been working on, I'll focus on that at the match to see if the spot is still weak in a trail-like setting. I generally do three rings, but only one goes straight through with all the exercises (stopping to fix things if needed). The other two I'l have a plan ahead of time of what few things I want to focus on.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Depends on the situation, but I rarely have time to work all utility exercises. I'll pick which ones I know I really want to do, and if I have time left I'll get to the others. I don't do a lot of "testing" with my dogs, mostly just training. 

For instance, it's very rare I'll just do a regular set of signals and then go on to the next exercise. First of all, I usually always say to not give me a full heeling pattern (I don't want to waste time heeling since I can go do that in the open ring). So I'll usually have them call one leg of heeling, turn, stand your dog. Then I'll vary how much of the signals I do. I might leave my dog, turn, do a drop, sit, then toss a treat to the dog. Go back, set up dog, leave, turn, toss toy to dog. Go back, set up dog, do all signals. Bring him back, stand him, leave, toss a treat behind my back at him when I'm half way down. etc, etc, etc. 

Similar for go outs...I'll do some regular where he goes out, I sit him, then I send him to a jump. Other times I'll send him and have him fetch a dowel. Sometimes send him, have him turn and sit, and I'll go in and reward the sit. And still other times, I have him go out and hit the stanchion with his paw. 

At the majority of matches around here, you are limited to one run per class. So if I need extra utility work I will do it in the open ring (or even the novice ring if I signed up for it)


----------

